# Evans intercepter 100



## Big Moe (Dec 25, 2014)

Well, I finally got pictures from my brother of the last bike I had him pick up for me, so here it is. I think it is a 61 Evans Intercepter 100. I loved the frame design when I first saw it, so I had Shane go pick it up for me. It was only $50 which is good for me. Another one for the collection. I will need to see about finding a good seat for it though. Other than that, new tires, cleaning, then riding it. At least after I get it down here anyway. Now I just have to sell my s10 blazer so I have room for it, HEHE.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 25, 2014)

*61 Evans interceptor 100*

Good for you man. Here's a 61 Evans I got for my nephews fiancée last year. It was a nice original except for the really nice heavy duty wheel set that I kept. I did what I was told and built it the way he wanted for her(repainting pink). Tried to talk him out of it, but that's what he wanted. In the end, they were happy with it. And they paid me well so I was happy as well. Rob.


----------



## randallace (Dec 25, 2014)

I have one of those chain guards - came on a huffy if anyone needs it -  nice bikes guys !!


----------

